# Fischen am Hürdenteich (Österreich)



## Michl1 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen!

Kennt wer von euch den Hürdenteich bei Oberndorf (Salzburg)? Habe gehört das dort ein ganz guter Karpfenbestand sein soll. Was sind dort die besten Köder für Karpfen? Welche Boilies oder gar Frolic?
Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar?


----------



## bine (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischen am Hürdenteich (Österreich)*

Hallo Michl,

der Hürdenteich gehört u.a. zu meinen "Hausgewässern". Es ist dort ein schöner Karpfenbestand drin.

Wir haben dort mmer sehr gut mit fischigen oder süßen Boilies gefangen (je nach Jahreszeit). Am besten gings jedoch immer noch auf Teignockerl, aber das ist halt eine "anstrengendere" Angelei. 

Als Alternative dazu gäbs noch den Biberteich oder ganz in der Nähe davon noch eine kleinen Teich mit wunderbaren Karpfen und auch Welsen. Es gäbe da auch noch den Sighartsteiner Weiher, der ist ein gutes Stück weg von Salzburg aber schön gelegen und traumhafte Fische!!!
Bei Fragen, kannst Dich gerne an mich wenden. Ich komme ja aus der Gegend!!!!!


----------



## Michl1 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischen am Hürdenteich (Österreich)*

Servus Bine!
Ich möchte im März einmal zum Teich.  Ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit besser mit den fischigen Boilies?
Jedenfalls danke schon mal für deine Antwort


----------

